# CarnEVIL and Side Show Theme



## belladonna13 (Jul 15, 2016)

It's August 14th and I haven't made one prop! What?!
Plans are underway for : Siamese Twins, Sword Swallower and hopefully a Figi Mermaid.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

For a short cut, At Home stores have a Siamese twin and mermaid skeleton. The mermaid was around $8, I think the twin skelly was even less. 

Do some searches for carnival/circus/carnevil on here - there are TONS of awesome threads, but there might be some issues with older threads if the images were linked from Photobucket (they have blocked image sharing unless paid subscription of $400/yr, and anyone that hasn't paid, the images won't show up any more.  )

But do be aware that this theme is HIGHLY addictive! 


I did a carnival theme a few years ago for a jumping off point but I don't have the best stuff...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/144466-lucky-13-carnival-2015-a.html



http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...recipes/115766-cirque-du-carnevil-2012-a.html


http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/127499-carnevil-2013-a.html


http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/141678-2015-carnevil.html


----------



## Cynical Assault (Aug 2, 2017)

There was an arcade game about 20 years ago called CarnEvil. I loved it. You could probably take a few ideas from the game to use for your theme. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT9OdJ5snoQ


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a few photos in my albums from last years Carn-evil
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ce-albums-nightmare-at-preston-lord-loki.html

Our big prop was the scary-go- round I found the tutorial on the forum. I made a couple of packing tape horses for it. The elephant butts and one of the circus cages were purchases from a haunt that closed shop. Made a second using a free craigslist wooden crate and of all things the side of a recalled baby crib. The side show banners we did over a couple of nights using Harbor Freight canvas dropcloths. Projecting an image of a side show banner onto it and then using a small Harbor Freight spray painter colored it in. There are tutorials on here on how others have done them. As for my oddities and my fortune teller I was gifted some great items in the various reaps last year.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

My favorite theme! Endless possibilities. I have an album in my profile


----------



## anonymousbrunette (Jun 16, 2015)

Geez this is a rabbit hole...


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Cynical Assault said:


> There was an arcade game about 20 years ago called CarnEvil. I loved it. You could probably take a few ideas from the game to use for your theme.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT9OdJ5snoQ


I own the showcase model of this game. The evil elves are awesome!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## musicman1009! (Aug 20, 2017)

My friend and I actually hold a halloween carnival in his backyard with three or four games for kids to play. It's a great hangout for parents and kids. It's not scary at all though.


----------



## belladonna13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I have a few photos in my albums from last years Carn-evil
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ce-albums-nightmare-at-preston-lord-loki.html
> 
> Our big prop was the scary-go- round I found the tutorial on the forum. I made a couple of packing tape horses for it. The elephant butts and one of the circus cages were purchases from a haunt that closed shop. Made a second using a free craigslist wooden crate and of all things the side of a recalled baby crib. The side show banners we did over a couple of nights using Harbor Freight canvas dropcloths. Projecting an image of a side show banner onto it and then using a small Harbor Freight spray painter colored it in. There are tutorials on here on how others have done them. As for my oddities and my fortune teller I was gifted some great items in the various reaps last year.


The pics are awesome! sometimes you just have an extra elephant butt lying around haha! Thanks for your help! Definitely using your tip for the banners - how cool!


----------



## belladonna13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Creeped some awesome ideas from your album! Thank you!


----------



## belladonna13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Well now I'm obsessed with playing the game as well! 
Thank you - great ideas in there!!


----------



## belladonna13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes completely addictive - I can see why this theme is revisited so often! 
Great ideas in your albums! Thanks for your help!


----------

